# How Old is too old?



## bunnytamer (Oct 26, 2009)

How old is too old for breeding Flemish Giants? We have a male that is 2 and a female that is 2. The doe is kind of temperamental so we have to put her on a leash so she doesn't run away. But we have breed the male with another female that is younger, about 10 months,but she did produce. Is the male too old or is it that the females are not receptive?


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 26, 2009)

I have 5 year old bucks that are still producing... so if it is the buck, I don't think it's his age. Has it been very hot where you are? The bucks can go "Heat" sterile if exposed to high temperatures for long periods of time. Things usually return to normal after a couple of months. Also, have you checked him for a bent or damaged penis? If anything is damaged, he may not be able to impregnatedoe.

Your two year old doe may be too old for a first litter. But it all depends on her condition. Did the 10 month old have a litter?Sheshould have taken, but it may take more than one breeding to get her pregnant.


----------



## bunnytamer (Oct 26, 2009)

It has been around the 70's to the lower 80's. The 2 yr old female has had one litter but it she only had one survive. The younger female had 16 babies her first litter and none survived. How do you tell if the penis is damaged?


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 26, 2009)

If he got her pregnant (even if the babies didn't survive) then he is fine. Try both girls again. They may have just been inexperienced.


----------

